# Someone from my classed offered to HUG me today



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Am I posting this in the right place? I hope so.

Anyway, this dude from my class offered to hug me today because I got a bad grade for a test I've been studying hard for. I politely declined his offer (I don't like it when other people touch me. Nothing personal >.<) but it was a nice gesture. Made my day. :b

Haha oops, I meant to say *class.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

that's nice of him 

understandable though that you don't like people hugging you. Good luck in the class!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's the small things in life, as they say.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww, that's so sweet. I wish someone would offer to hug me, I really need it  But cool, potential friend there?


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

That was nice of him , i don't really like being touched either


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe he just wanted to feel on your breasts, thats why a lot of guys hug girls, they brag about it to their friends or co workers about it, I know cause I hear them talk about it, I never seen 2 guys hug each other


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well at least you've been offered lol

People are talking about having sex and such and I'm still looking for my first hug...


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> maybe he just wanted to feel on your breasts, thats why a lot of guys hug girls, they brag about it to their friends or co workers about it, I know cause I hear them talk about it, I never seen 2 guys hug each other


why would you be so negative?

honestly only immature 13 year olds would do this.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

reaal said:


> why would you be so negative?
> 
> honestly only immature 13 year olds would do this.


I am only speaking base on what I've seen, at my job guys are bragging to each other that they felt the girl's breasts they just hugged and then they giggle and laugh about it, I don't get it, wouldn't that make them creeps if they are doing this? if it doesn't make them creeps then I don't know what would, yet they are able to get girls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That could be something to work on.
It's encouraging to hear, though!


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> I am only speaking base on what I've seen, at my job guys are bragging to each other that they felt the girl's breasts they just hugged and then they giggle and laugh about it, I don't get it, wouldn't that make them creeps if they are doing this? if it doesn't make them creeps then I don't know what would, yet they are able to get girls


Just because you see a handful of people of the billions out there do something doesn't mean we're all like that. Why so negative?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

GGTFM said:


> Just because you see a handful of people of the billions out there do something doesn't mean we're all like that. Why so negative?


but this is the only place where I'm around people and a bunch of guys always do it, they hug the female, go to their friends and talk about the experience they just had and joke about touching their breasts and how it felt, it's not being negative, it's being realistic


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> but this is the only place where I'm around people and a bunch of guys always do it, they hug the female, go to their friends and talk about the experience they just had and joke about touching their breasts and how it felt, it's not being negative, it's being realistic


Being realistic isn't looking at a handful of people and assuming billions of others do it. How much world experience do you have? You sound like you don't really know much to be honest, you should go out there and expand your knowledge.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice of him!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

GGTFM said:


> Being realistic isn't looking at a handful of people and assuming billions of others do it. How much world experience do you have? You sound like you don't really know much to be honest, you should go out there and expand your knowledge.


Just because I didn't experience it first hand doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. I get a behind scenes of what really takes place in some of the minds of so called " nice " guys who just want to satisfied their sexual pleasures by touching females whenever they have an excuse for doing so. BTW, for some unknown reason I am still not able to figure out, at my job at least 6 guys I've seen keep sharing videos and pictures with each other of naked girls from their cell phones they recently had sex with and one time without warning one of them showed me a picture of girl he recently "banged" who happens to be a female from the job and this guy is married with someone outside the job and has kids. I just said " Oh " while questioning myself in my head why he just showed me that.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

you...declined?! Its people like you who make this world a bad place.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Eazi said:


> you...declined?! Its people like you who make this world a bad place.


How the *uck is that exactly? Just cuz i like getting fingered up the *ss while getting jerked off it doesnt mean 100% of the billions of others in this world do. So how is her not wanting to be touched hurting someone and *ucking up the world?

Unless youre being sarcasstic though.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> Just because I didn't experience it first hand doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. I get a behind scenes of what really takes place in some of the minds of so called " nice " guys who just want to satisfied their sexual pleasures by touching females whenever they have an excuse for doing so. BTW, for some unknown reason I am still not able to figure out, at my job at least 6 guys I've seen keep sharing videos and pictures with each other of naked girls from their cell phones they recently had sex with and one time without warning one of them showed me a picture of girl he recently "banged" who happens to be a female from the job and this guy is married with someone outside the job and has kids. I just said " Oh " while questioning myself in my head why he just showed me that.


You said th- You know what **** it. Go be blind all you want.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Whoa whoa stop derailing OP's thread, people.

That's nice of him, TheSilentGamer. Looks like you found a possible friend.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't understand why you didn't take the hug. It's only a hug? i feel comfortable with any girl giving me a hug


----------



## Jonatan (Dec 14, 2014)

What a nice gesture from that guy! I'm glad to see you still appreciate him offering eventhough you didn't accept, which is absolutely fine in my opinion!

MobiusX, it sounds like you work around some A-class douchebags, I can see how you would think most guys are like that if those are pretty much the only ones you get in contact with. 

But let me assure you that's not what all guys are like. Personally I hug people a lot, both men and women, I find hugging a great way to show someone you like them and trust them.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Am I posting this in the right place? I hope so.
> 
> Anyway, this dude from my class offered to hug me today because I got a bad grade for a test I've been studying hard for. I politely declined his offer (I don't like it when other people touch me. Nothing personal >.<) but it was a nice gesture. Made my day. :b
> 
> Haha oops, I meant to say *class.


You're so lucky because someone offered you a hug. I never got one before. I want one so bad :c

......Well, maybe I need a hug right now *hugs my teddy bear*.


----------

